# Can babies in foster care/ state custody be circed?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I work with a peds population where some of the babies that come to us were in CPS custody from the time they were born. And yet some of them are circed, others not. I wonder how this happens?? I do know that sometimes there are cases where the birth mom can sign consent and visit the baby but just not take the baby home and have custody. Other times though, the birth parents are not involved at all and they have not yet been placed into foster care, and they are still circed.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I wonder why that would happen, and who is paying the cost of the operation if the parents aren't relinquishing custody. Would state medical insurance pay for a circumcision in that case?


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

SInce circ is considered medically valid by mainstream society, I don't see why not. Sad, but true.

Sus


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

I think it depends on the situation. Sometimes, "all rights" are signed away. I've heard of cases where you can write "DO NOT CIRCUMCISE" in the agreement. In these cases, the birth parents would have to agree to it.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

The birth parents can still make that decision for the baby even if custody has been taken away.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

When I was guardian of my little sister, she ended up spending some time in care (I was just 18yo and had a newborn, it took me a while to figure things out!). The family she was with cut her hair. I don't mean they took her to a salon, I mean they hacked her hair off in their kitchen. I advised the worker that no one was to cut her hair without my express consent and they agreed immediately. You would think that similar informed consent would be needed for a more involved cosmetic procedure such as foreskin removal!


----------



## 3timesamom (Oct 29, 2010)

My sister gave her first son up, and before that happened she had him circ'd. The hospital called DHS while they were still in the hospital.


----------



## maos211 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was in a different forum where people were saying the Medicaid no longer covers circ.? I don't know if that is everywhere or state regulated... I hope we see less and less unnecessary RIC.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maos211*
> 
> I was in a different forum where people were saying the Medicaid no longer covers circ.? I don't know if that is everywhere or state regulated... I hope we see less and less unnecessary RIC.


Welcome to The Case Against Circumcision!

Some states do not fund circ through medicaid & others do. I can't remember where it is, but there's a map somewhere of states that do/don't. I think it was Colorado that recently decided to continue to NOT fund it. Yay!

Just a quick point - RIC = routine infant circumcision. Since it's routine, it's never necessary. The routine part implies that it's just something that's done but it is inherently not necessary.

Best wishes,

Sus


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Crunchy mama is right. The parents can usually still make medical decisions (RIC) for the children as their rights are just suspended until final hearings go through. If the state they are in doesn't cover the cost under Medicaid, then they'd either have to pay out of pocket (unlikely!) or perhaps had private insurance covering the child (which does happen...not all babies who become wards of the state have Medicaid primary--one parent may have had health insurance through an employer, and in some (maybe most or all?) the insurance is obligated to cover a newborn for the first 30 days of life even if not formally added to the insurance policy.)


----------

